# Field PG durch "normales" Laptop ersetzen, was würde benötigt?



## mbgar (6 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
was würde man benötigen, um ein Siemens Field PG (egal welcher Bauart) zu ersetzen durch ein "normales" Laptop?

Was sind die großen Unterschiede?

Field PG:
* Rugged(ized)  
* zweiten LAN Port
* Simatic Memory card Einschub für kleine und große
* RS232-TTY was aber ein Paralleler Port zu sein scheint, kein D-SUB?
* PCMCIA und Expresscard reader 
* Profibus DP/MPI 

Könnte das Field PG durch ein Panasonic CF-53 ersetzt werden, unter anderem durch Zusatzgeräte?

* Panasonic CF-53, ruggedized, aber nicht fully rugged
* kann/konnte mit 2. LAN Port gekauft werden, als Alternative ein USB-LAN Adapter?
* SIMATIC USB Prommer für die Karten
* Das CF-53 hat einen RS232 D-SUB, was ist der Unterschied zum Parallel Port vom Field PG?
* CF-53 hat PCMCIA und Express Card Adapter
* CP5512 DP/MPI Adapter für PCMCIA

Was würde denn noch fehlen?


----------



## ChristophD (6 Mai 2019)

Hi,

denke das es beim Field PG kein Parallel Port ist sondern wirklich eine RS232-TTY aber eben 25 Polig.(kommt auf das Model genau an)
Denke das CF-53 hat nur RS232 aber kein TTY, bräuchte man hier auch wieder zusätzlichen Adapter.

CP5512 ist gestrichen, also nicht mehr neu zu bekommen.
Für diese CP gibt es auch keine Treiberunterstützung für 64bit, für Win10 ganz zu schweigen.

Irgendwie klingt das nach sehr altes PG durch altes Panasonic ersetzen.
Warum genau willst du das tun?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## mbgar (6 Mai 2019)

CP5512 ist zwar gestrichen, aber es gibt 64bit Treiber, und so einen Adapter habe ich auch schon, weil geschenkt bekommen. 
Win10 ignoriere ich 

Das konkrete PG, das ich mir anschaue ist ein M4, die Firma hat aber auch M3.
Nachdem die sehr teuer sind für das, was die leisten, stellt sich mir eben die Frage, wie man das am Einfachsten zu 100% ersetzen könnte.
(Das M4 liegt derzeit bei der IT, da es nicht mehr bootet und keiner irgendeine Software oder DVDs oder Recovery hat)


----------



## blackpeat (6 Mai 2019)

Frage ist doch brauchst du alle Extras die dir ein Field PG liefert?


----------



## ChristophD (6 Mai 2019)

Hi,

nein es gibt keinen zuverlässig funktionierenden 64bit Treiber für eine CP5512.
Es zirkuliert ein angepasster 32bit Treiber der auch hier im Forum unter der Hand verteilt wird, aber das ist kein stabiler 64bit Treiber und wie lange dieser auch noch von den verschiedenen SIEMENS SW Paketen genutzt werden kann ist unklar.

Frage ist auch ob es ein Rugged Gerät sein muss oder ob es ein normales Gerät auch tut, dann ergeben sich schon erheblich mehr und preislich interessantere Alternativen als ein CF-53.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## JesperMP (6 Mai 2019)

Da du TTY und CP5512 nennst, dann handelt es vermutlich um Wartung von bestehende Projekte inklusiv S5 und S7-300 mit Profibus.
Wenn du die S5 EPROMs brennen willst, und S7-300 MMCs und S7-400 MCs beschreiben willst, dann brauchst du entweder ein Siemens Field-PG oder ein Siemens USB Prommer.
Der Siemens USb Prommer ist relativ teuer, aber ich empfehle es trotzdem aus disen Gründen:

Ein USB-Prommmer kann für mehrere PCs geteilt werden (somit ist die Kosten pro PC recht niedrig).
Wenn den PCs versagt wegen defekt oder alter, dann kann man den USB Prommer mit den neuen PC wieder verwenden.
Es ist zukunft-sicher, weil man kann es mit ein VM verwenden (somit keine Probleme mit zukunftige Windows-Versionen).

Um online auf S5 zu kommen brauchst du ein USB-TTY Adapter. Kostet nicht viel. Funktioniert in ein VM.
Um online auf S7-300/400 ohne Ethernet zu kommen brauchst du ein USB-MPI/DP Adapter. Kostet auch nicht viel. Funktioniert in ein VM.

Den CP5512 wurde ich vergessen. Die letzten Windows unterstützen PCMCIA nicht mehr. Mann kann es meines wissens auch nicht in ein VM betreiben.

edit. Ein zusätzliche Ethernet Schnittstelle kann man problemlos über USB anschliessen. Es gibt auch den Vorteil wenn in Verwendung mit ein VM, dass es "direkt" mit den VM verbunden ist. Ein normalen Ethernet Schnittstelle muss zwisschen VM Host und VM Gast ge-bridged sein.


----------



## mbgar (6 Mai 2019)

Danke für die Antworten 

Ich habe auf dem Laptop ohnehin schon mehrere Betriebssysteme nativ, von daher würde auch der CP5512 für mich funktionieren. Aber nicht zukunftssicher...
Welcher MPI Adapter wäre denn Zukunftssicher?

PS:
Mit VMWare Workstation (oder Player) können nur USB Geräte an die VM weitergereicht werden, keine anderen Schnittstellen. Mehr kann nur ESXi.


----------



## ChristophD (6 Mai 2019)

Hi,

der direkte Nachfolder der CP5512, das währe der CP5711.

PS:
auch VMWare Workstation/Player kann eine Reihe mehr Geräte als nur USB.
Z.B. auch COM / Parallel Ports, Ethernet Karten (Bridge Mode)

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## JesperMP (6 Mai 2019)

Um 'nur' S7-300/400, HMIs, FUs über MPI oder DP zu programmieren genügt es mit den PC-Adapter USB (6GK1571-0BA00-0AA0).
Kostet weniger als das hälfte von ein CP5711.
Es ist zukunftsicher wegen USB.


----------



## Rudi (6 Mai 2019)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Um online auf S5 zu kommen brauchst du ein USB-TTY Adapter. Kostet nicht viel. Funktioniert in ein VM.



Welchen Adapter würdest Du empfehlen ( funktioniert mit VM und kostet nicht viel)


----------



## JesperMP (6 Mai 2019)

Rudi schrieb:


> Welchen Adapter würdest Du empfehlen ( funktioniert mit VM und kostet nicht viel)


https://www.ibhsoftec.com/epages/63444704.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63444704/Products/20220


----------



## Rudi (6 Mai 2019)

Hat das schon jemand mit diesem Kabel gemacht ?
https://www.ebay.de/itm/TTY-USB-Pro...hash=item25c737a704:m:mZd7xEg3Amn05YNUuIxOb_w


----------

